# Plants For Breeding



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

What plant is best for breeding?

I´ve only got a few wood pieces over sand. Rb´s are 4 years old, 2 of them are much bigger and thicker than the other 3 so I guess there is a big chance of having Males and females. I have noticed one or two getting very dark but never seen them spawn, I think they need some hidding places.

thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PEY said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What plant is best for breeding?
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't do any. I wouldn't be surprised if the plants even got ripped up. i think a flat rock would probably be better


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe go with some fake plants. I'm sure the fish will appreciate the cover either way and they won't get ripped up as easily as real ones.


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, I have changed the woods around, hopefuly they will find a nice spot to breed. I tried lots of diferent plants 3 years ago and they ended up eaten by the p´s, even the plastic ones, I´m not joking..lol thanx for the help, I started with cold water changes today.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PEY said:


> Ok, I have changed the woods around, hopefuly they will find a nice spot to breed. I tried lots of diferent plants 3 years ago and they ended up eaten by the p´s, even the plastic ones, I´m not joking..lol thanx for the help, I started with cold water changes today.


Are they a breeding pair, or your just trying to breed them? Min also take chunks out of fake plants and spit them out.


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi sean, I´m just trying to breed them, got 5 ´Rb, I hope I get a nice pair of breeders out of them.

How long does it take for them to get dark after a water change?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PEY said:


> Hi sean, I´m just trying to breed them, got 5 ´Rb, I hope I get a nice pair of breeders out of them.
> 
> How long does it take for them to get dark after a water change?


 You will probably need a week of good water changes (large ones every day or two) and then they should darken later in the week near the last water changes. Im assuming the p's are all 6" plus?


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes Sean they are quite big, they are 4 years old. OK then, I´m going to do those water changes every two days, see what happens.
I have noticed that a piranha has moved into one of those hiding places i´ve done and won´t let the others in, he is quite agresive to them.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

how long have you had them in that tank together? generally speaking, rbp and macs will breed when the feel comfortable and like the conditions...water changes can help stimulate them, but first the need to acclimate if they have not been together long.

if it is 4 years you are fine. i wouldn't move anything else around and just wait for things to develop, on top of the water changes.


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Primetime, Yea... they have been together since I bought them 4 years ago. They must be comfortable ´cause they have a lovely huge red belly.

I have never paid much attention on breeding so problably they have done it before and I haven´t realized, ´cause I have seen them get very dark during this 4 years.. 
Could it be possible? 
What happens If you don´t take those eggs out of the main tank? is there any change of surviving?, I always thought that I would at least see tiny things wiggling around.

I´ve got a 90l(20g) tank empty and waiting... just in case they do breed.

One other thing is that the Temp is a bit lower than 80 so that might be it. 
Thank you guys for your help. I´ll post some pics or a vid if they do breed..


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

primetime3wise said:


> how long have you had them in that tank together? generally speaking, rbp and macs will breed when the feel comfortable and like the conditions...water changes can help stimulate them, but first the need to acclimate if they have not been together long.
> 
> if it is 4 years you are fine. i wouldn't move anything else around and just wait for things to develop, on top of the water changes.


I agree and i'd like to suggest to you some catappa leaves or torf-bomb to induce them to reproduce too


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanx danieleRoma, I´have done the second water change today, if by the end of the week I don´t see anything happen, then I will put some leaves in. One Of the small P´s is becoming very agressive and darker already.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

PEY said:


> Thanx danieleRoma, I´have done the second water change today, if by the end of the week I don´t see anything happen, then I will put some leaves in. One Of the small P´s is becoming very agressive and darker already.


good job! aggressive for the others fishes or between themself? when they decide to start... they change colours (darker) and "dance" around each other and the male bite the sides of the female. all normal... luky !!!!!!!
this link is in italian but you can see the pics ... more easy than my english reply








http://www.piranhaditalia.it/index.php?opt...a&Itemid=62


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i would raise that temp some, to 82-84, and i would bet they go at it sooner than later. if they don't, let them settle at those high temps for a week or two, then use cooler water during a water change to bring it down to around 76, then let it go back up to the low to mid 80's.


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

OK, 4 of them are darkening colour, but it´s not permanent,it comes and goes, it´s also not as dark as in the pic.

I will check the Temp tomorrow... I´ll try raising it if it´s to cold.

There is this one little guy, he´s been the smallest of all and has always been bullied around by the others,, well.. he is now acting like a The Bad Guy.. Lol.. he is all hyper and fighting everyone.. I´m glad that he finally showed some "balls"..haha


----------

